# A perfect night



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

My Father and Dalmore 21. Just needed to relax tonight. What a great cigar. Medium to full bodied cigar with full flavor.:dribble:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

what a way to relax


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a good one.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great combo!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Now that's what I am Talking about.......Nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice night - keep on relaxing!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great combo!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks great Jim! Dalmore 21. Yum!

CD


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That does look like a perfect night!

Way better than sitting here in the ER...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, love the tray.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very niceeee


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I want that cigar, of course before you light it up LOL


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

looks soooo yummy ooh wow


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, Doogie, I think retirement is agreeing with you!!! Looks like the perfect end to the week :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice way to relax


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I want that cigar, of course before you light it up LOL


I want the stinky nub:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great combo!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pairing!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

never new it existed. got as a retirement gift, becouse they know i love thier cigar malt. the 21 is very tasty:dribble:



Ceedee said:


> Looks great Jim! Dalmore 21. Yum!
> 
> CD


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice combo Jim!!
ps; What a great ashtray!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Got the cigar, gonna look for that Dalmore!..

Looks like an awesome night!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice Doogie. Thanks for making me jealous


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

great pair!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jimbo-

I love the TB ash tray-Sweet


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Tommy Bahama has a lot of good cigar stuff


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

My kind of relaxing!!!


----------

